# reommended dog groomer sheffield



## finnigan (Dec 30, 2011)

can any one recommend a good dog groomer that hand strips not shave in or around the sheffield area thanks pm me with any recomendations please


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You can't receive PMs


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but since no one replied with a recommendation I just thought I'd let you know that I do hand stripping and I am just off Jct31 of the M1 in Sheffield. I have lots of pics on my website too and a hand stripping page with a short video.


----------

